# How to do the following in Photoshop



## BananaRepublic (Sep 3, 2015)

An image that I need help with:

The exhaust stack, on the hood of the tractor, as you can see there is lost in the trees behind how do I fix this in PS.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 3, 2015)

Have you tried dodge brush on the smoke stack?


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 3, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Have you tried dodge brush on the smoke stack?



I haven't but I will thanks.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 3, 2015)

How I would do it:

Magic selection tool, select stack

Create new layer from selection

Use Curves tool to adjust stack in new layer


----------



## Braineack (Sep 3, 2015)

I used the shape tool and text.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 3, 2015)

tirediron said:


> How I would do it:
> 
> Magic selection tool, select stack
> 
> ...



Dang John, show me up. I went for the KISS method, although Braineack has a simple solution too.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 3, 2015)

Smoke.

Joe


----------



## Buckster (Sep 3, 2015)

New background is another alternative.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 3, 2015)

Winner after winner here!


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Sep 3, 2015)

fixed


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 4, 2015)

Seen as I got allot of abus,,, help with the last image I thought I might try another.
There is a strand of straw coming from the under the dogs right eye going across his nose to the left, I can't remove this without leaving it being obvious on inspection, is there a proper way to do this. Also please have a look at the image above also.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 4, 2015)

This one for me would be a delete and retake. Sorry.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 4, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> Seen as I got allot of abus,,, help with the last image I thought I might try another.
> There is a strand of straw coming from the under the dogs right eye going across his nose to the left, I can't remove this without leaving it being obvious on inspection, is there a proper way to do this. Also please have a look at the image above also.
> 
> View attachment 107596


I used the healing brush and clone stamp tools:


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 4, 2015)

ronlane said:


> This one for me would be a delete and retake. Sorry.



I do see you're point but a retake would mean waiting 10 months added to this it was a spontaneous thing. If you the schematics of a time machine I might have more of a chance.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 4, 2015)

View attachment 107596[/QUOTE]I used the healing brush and clone stamp tools:

I can't view that of site but I did try that myself and its fine from a distance but if one knew about such things they can see the touch ups on closer inspection.

2 days after initial: I have got a better version now thanks I just have to keep at it


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 4, 2015)

Back to the Tractor (sorry I didn't do this first). Use blending modes and layer masks to both lighten the stack and darken the surrounding tree branches.

Here's a PSD file so you can see the work: Tractor.psd

Joe


----------



## Peeb (Sep 4, 2015)

Exhaust stack?


 
What exhaust stack?


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 10, 2015)

Another image in the How do I section:
Is there a means of making the web stand out a bit more. Also fire in what other suggestion you have please.

 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/threads/reviews-critique-opinions-needed.388904/#post-3527850
Reviews, Critique, Opinions, needed | Photography Forum


----------



## Didereaux (Sep 10, 2015)

Ysarex said:


> Smoke.
> 
> Joe
> 
> View attachment 107562



Egads!  Shut the tractor off immediately...the rings are shot.


----------



## waday (Sep 10, 2015)

Subtle, but it may work...


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 12, 2015)

waday said:


> Subtle, but it may work...
> 
> View attachment 107890




Do you notice a difference with this one


----------



## crusheddiced (Sep 12, 2015)

This is a helpful thread! I have a problem almost like yours and now I can try out their suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## waday (Sep 12, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Subtle, but it may work...
> ...


I do, but I don't see a spider?


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 13, 2015)

Spiders don't wear top hats over here.


----------



## Jim Walczak (Sep 30, 2015)

I suspect that would be some fairly advanced editing, but personally I think the shot would be well worth the effort!  Unlike ronlane there, I wouldn't scrap this shot at all...in my opinion, a "moment" like that is too precious to simply delete.  As Buckster there suggested, I'd probably use the clone and healing brushes and I might even do a bit of layer work there as well...the lighting is fairly even across the pooch's face, so you might be able to use other parts of the face to create something of a "patch" here and there.  It'll likely take a fair amount of effort, but personally I think it would be worth it.

Good luck, keep at it and beautiful dog!


----------

